# New 2017 Domane?



## tranzformer

Cancellara's new ride:


----------



## MMsRepBike

One thing's for sure, it's already a winner.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

I thought Mr. Cancellara finally gave-in and started riding a new Madone:










Regardless, I don't see anything different about the Domane pictured in the first pick... is it just "2017" because it's new?


----------



## spdntrxi

look closer... under the stem and the seat tube, brakes are direct mount too


----------



## PoorInRichfield

spdntrxi said:


> look closer... under the stem and the seat tube, brakes are direct mount too


Ah-so... thanks for pointing that out. I had to open the image in a new window so it was larger to see what is different (https://i.imgur.com/OTyAWPO.jpg). However, I'm not exactly sure of what I'm seeing... perhaps a new type of suspension beyond the normal Domane IsoSpeed decoupler? Hmm...


----------



## JT2Wheels

tranzformer said:


> Cancellara's new ride:


Trek's Spring Trek Fest sale has many of the Domane models at sale prices we haven't seen in previous years - further suggesting that a design refresh is coming. Given that the sale ends on April 11th and Paris Roubaix is on April 10th, I'm guessing we will see the new models introduced early April. If not, then we will see them at Trek's annual dealer conference in July/August.


----------



## tranzformer

PoorInRichfield said:


> Ah-so... thanks for pointing that out. I had to open the image in a new window so it was larger to see what is different (https://i.imgur.com/OTyAWPO.jpg). However, I'm not exactly sure of what I'm seeing... perhaps a new type of suspension beyond the normal Domane IsoSpeed decoupler? Hmm...


Resolution is fine I original picture if you took the time and detail to look it over instead of quickly looking at it and responding.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

tranzformer said:


> Resolution is fine I original picture if you took the time and detail to look it over instead of quickly looking at it and responding.


You probably have a low resolution monitor so the photo looks big to you. The picture is very small on my screen because this forum has a fixed width and I have a high resolution monitor.


----------



## 202cycle

Well, the shift cables enter the down tube instead of the side of the head tube. Big improvement right there. There is definitely something very different about the seat tube, possibly taking some tech from the Madone tube in tube design.


----------



## tranzformer

PoorInRichfield said:


> You probably have a low resolution monitor so the photo looks big to you. The picture is very small on my screen because this forum has a fixed width and I have a high resolution monitor.


You probably need to go make an appointment with your optometrist. The picture is plenty clear on my dual screen setup where I am running 2560x1440 and 1080x1920. Very easy to spot the differences with Cancellara's new ride and the current Domane.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Those two look quite a bit different to me.


----------



## tranzformer

Another angle of Cancellara's bike.


----------



## MMsRepBike

New Trek Domane breaks cover at Strade Bianche | road.cc










Looks like the seat tube has an aerodynamic fairing in the front of it. Kind of sort of same idea as the Madone but totally exposed in the back. Neat.










Is that an elastomer bumper under the stem and bearing cap? Maybe a cutout like the old venge with different sized elastomer bumpers you can put in to dampen vibration.


----------



## Srode

202cycle said:


> Well, the shift cables enter the down tube instead of the side of the head tube. Big improvement right there.


Why do you see that as better? More chance for cable rub if you ask me.


----------



## Chader09

I wonder if the head tube is "adjustable"? As in, different top parts to adjust height between h1/h2/endurance fits. Crazy idea, but maybe?


----------



## tranzformer

MMsRepBike said:


> New Trek Domane breaks cover at Strade Bianche | road.cc


Nice picture and you can definitely get a better view of the seat tube. Definitely look forward to when Trek tells us more about the frame and the new design features of it.

Regarding the top of the head tube, definitely looks like it could be something like a elastomer spacer of some sort. Nice idea, especially if it works to absorb some of the high frequency vibrations and still maintain a stiff front end for steering.


----------



## Mcfarton

I am curious about the new front end. I wonder how long until it is in a store near me.


----------



## Chader09

More pics from GCN.
https://www.facebook.com/globalcyclingnetwork/?fref=ts

Isospeed name on the head tube area. There appears to be a cover thathe hides a possible joint/connection that may allow the fork steer tube to flex inline with the frame, but maintain lateral stability.

Based on the better pic of the seat tube, it looks like the spring rate is tunable via position of the little rubber or plastic spacer. There is a white mark on it and several along the length of the seat tube. Might be based on desire for flex, rider weight and/or Saddle height.


----------



## 202cycle

Srode said:


> Why do you see that as better? More chance for cable rub if you ask me.


I'm just not a fan of the current shift cable routing. It seams silly, and a bit of a pain to change out cables when they share a housing stop.


----------



## 202cycle

The front part of the seat tube appears to be part of the front triangle. I can't wait to get more specifics.


----------



## zosocane

If the ride quality of this new Domane SL frame is anything like the Boone, I want the Domane very badly.


----------



## Chader09

With the adjustable spring rate, they claim to have up to 14% more compliance than the old Domane. They deliberately tuned the Boone stiffer than the old Domane via the placement of the decoupler pivot (more in the center yields less leverage from the saddle on the Boone).

All that means that you can expect the softest setting on the new SLR to be MUCH more compliant than the current Boone.


----------



## jd3

View attachment 313636
View attachment 313637
View attachment 313638
View attachment 313639


----------



## scduc

I picked my SLR disk up last Thursday. still haven't riden it but very excited will post pics


----------



## HyperCycle

2017 Domane S5 looks great. I'm looking to upgrade from a 2013 1.1.


----------



## Rashadabd

scduc said:


> I picked my SLR disk up last Thursday. still haven't riden it but very excited will post pics


Any updates after riding for a few months? I heard some very good things about this one from the local shop today and they sell both this and the BMC Roadmachine. The guy I talked to was way more excited about this than he was the BMC. He tested it at Trek's HQ and loved it. Reviews are also good. 

2017 Trek Domane SLR: full tech details and first impressions | CyclingTips


----------



## Corey213

i've ridden it and it's awesome! I'm trying to justify buying it along with having my madone it's that good...i don't think i can do that though


----------



## Rashadabd

Corey213 said:


> i've ridden it and it's awesome! I'm trying to justify buying it along with having my madone it's that good...i don't think i can do that though


Thanks!! I would love to hear about the similarities and differences from your perspective when you have some time.


----------



## LeDomestique

I bought the SLR7 , DI2 version a few months ago and have done approx 1000K on it. This is my (very short) summary of the ride
- The whole ISO decoupler thing on the back is awesome, it really works, its no a gimmick and you can definitely notice the effect. This is a definite PLUS
- The Adjustable rear decoupler is also awesome and it also works, meaning that there is a noticeable difference between the lowest setting and the hardest setting. Also a PLUS
- Riding in steep hills, I prefer to have the rear decoupler on the "hard" position as the flex introduced in the seat post (as per design) is noticeable and introduces a minor "bounce" effect. This is a "Be warned" 
- The bottom bracket area is superb, super stiff. I come from a (still have) Cannondale super 6 (older model) and this is THE MOST noticeable difference between the two bikes. This is a PLUS
- The front end is a bit of a mix for me. The flex is noticeable although nowhere near as effective as the rear end. Also, my bike had a weird noise when using the front brakes and you can feel the forks / steerer column flexing a bit in in discrete incremental steps as opposed to a smooth flex. This is extremely hard to describe, you have to just feel it when riding the bike. Took it for the first service and the situation (not going to call it an "issue" still persists, so I'm guessing this is a result of the design of the front ISO speed. Not a deal breaker but something that you should be aware of. Front end laterally is super stiff (probably stiffer than my Cannondale). This is GOOD but a bit of a mixed bag
- The wheels that came with the bike are a complete let down for that kind of bike / money spent. its the second lowest in the Bontrager range. They do the bike a disservice. I replaced the stock wheels with a set of DA C24s I had. Much better. 
- The only other issue I have is that the DI2 model only came in white, and keeping that darn thing clear / spotless is a PITA. This is the last white bike I buy in my life. 
- Finally, the stock standard saddle did not play nicely with my butt, so I replaced it with a Fizik Arione. 100 times better. 

So...after a 1000 K, I'd say that its a really really good bike, with lots of innovative technology, really nice and comfy to ride, but with a couple of minor quirks that are not deal breakers and that you need to be aware of.


----------



## NealH

Nice summary review of your fist thousand kilo's "LeDomestique". Very good info.


----------



## LeDomestique

I also completed a 120K Gran fondo with over 2000 meters of vertical climb and I have to say that up until that point I was a bit "meh" about the bike. It had good points but I wasnt super impressed. But I have to say that riding the gran fondo on it was superb. I was fresh and relaxed at the end of the ride (even though I'm not a good climber). Also the bike was fault-less and made for a very very comfy but still fast ride. I'm elated as to how the bike performed, it was definitely in its element in the long ride


----------



## eyeheartny

LeDomestique said:


> I bought the SLR7 , DI2 version a few months ago and have done approx 1000K on it. This is my (very short) summary of the ride
> - The whole ISO decoupler thing on the back is awesome, it really works, its no a gimmick and you can definitely notice the effect. This is a definite PLUS
> - The Adjustable rear decoupler is also awesome and it also works, meaning that there is a noticeable difference between the lowest setting and the hardest setting. Also a PLUS
> - Riding in steep hills, I prefer to have the rear decoupler on the "hard" position as the flex introduced in the seat post (as per design) is noticeable and introduces a minor "bounce" effect. This is a "Be warned"
> - The bottom bracket area is superb, super stiff. I come from a (still have) Cannondale super 6 (older model) and this is THE MOST noticeable difference between the two bikes. This is a PLUS
> - The front end is a bit of a mix for me. The flex is noticeable although nowhere near as effective as the rear end. Also, my bike had a weird noise when using the front brakes and you can feel the forks / steerer column flexing a bit in in discrete incremental steps as opposed to a smooth flex. This is extremely hard to describe, you have to just feel it when riding the bike. Took it for the first service and the situation (not going to call it an "issue" still persists, so I'm guessing this is a result of the design of the front ISO speed. Not a deal breaker but something that you should be aware of. Front end laterally is super stiff (probably stiffer than my Cannondale). This is GOOD but a bit of a mixed bag
> - The wheels that came with the bike are a complete let down for that kind of bike / money spent. its the second lowest in the Bontrager range. They do the bike a disservice. I replaced the stock wheels with a set of DA C24s I had. Much better.
> - The only other issue I have is that the DI2 model only came in white, and keeping that darn thing clear / spotless is a PITA. This is the last white bike I buy in my life.
> - Finally, the stock standard saddle did not play nicely with my butt, so I replaced it with a Fizik Arione. 100 times better.


Did you get to ride any of the Domane models with the older, non-adjustable rear decoupler and front IsoSpeed (like this SL 6 Disc) to compare to your SLR 7? I'm struggling with the choice between a Di2-upgraded SL 6 Disc (that comes with nice wheels) and the SLR 7.


----------



## LeDomestique

eyeheartny said:


> Did you get to ride any of the Domane models with the older, non-adjustable rear decoupler and front IsoSpeed (like this SL 6 Disc) to compare to your SLR 7? I'm struggling with the choice between a Di2-upgraded SL 6 Disc (that comes with nice wheels) and the SLR 7.


I havent ridden the older Domanes, so I cant compare. I personally think the adjustable decoupler is great technology and it does make a difference. For the Gran Fondo I did, I set it almost all the way up as the roads were going to be ok-ish but I didnt want any of the bounce-back I experienced going up steep hills when the setting was all the way down.

However, everything is relative and that might or might not be an issue for you. I'm sure the SL6 is also an awesome machine. For me, I didnt care about discs (and to a point I didnt care about the wheels as I had a nice set of Dura Aces C24 that I was planning to use anyway). But I did care about the DI2. 

With regards to the front end, there are so many other variables that affect bike feel (tyre pressure, gloves, handlebar, tape, etc) that I think the front end decoupler might be a bit overhyped, but that's my personal opinion. I certainly wouldnt buy the bike exclusively for that. 

Ejoy whatever you end up choosing.

cheers


----------

